# Wahoo at the Nipple



## m-baiter (May 20, 2013)

Report from 5-22-2013 Found this weed line and started trolling, ended up with 2 Wahoo. 47 lb was the largest and 14 small dolphin. Had a great day on the water! :thumbup:


----------



## Doodle Bug (May 24, 2013)

Nice Hoo. I will be fishing the Madison Swanson area around Fathers Day weekend. Hope to find some Wahoo there.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice fish! We were out there for a couple hours with one knock down and a clean cut ballyhoo behind the hook. We never found good weeds like that though, just a couple nice current seams. Going again soon-


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome trip! Doodle bug, what part of leesburg are you from?


----------



## Doodle Bug (May 24, 2013)

Grave springs rd area. Are you from around here?


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks like some of that grass is starting to form up. We were out there last weekend and there was so much grass we hung it up and came in and went bottom fishing. There were some lines but in between the lines there was too much grass to troll but that looks a lot better. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Doodle Bug said:


> Grave springs rd area. Are you from around here?


Fussell road....pm sent


----------



## Doodle Bug (May 24, 2013)

Did not get the PM. You can call me @ 229-347-3736


----------

